

Peter Thiel Re-Ups His Bet On Swapping College For A Startup - mdariani
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kerryadolan/2011/11/22/facebook-investor-peter-thiel-re-ups-his-bet-on-swapping-college-for-a-startup/

======
angdis
What exactly is Peter Thiel "betting"? That he will be able to find another
Mark Zuckerberg and in the process derail the academic careers of several
hundred or more promising candidates?

Hopefully the students who don't "make IPO" will be able to continue their
studies.

